# [locales] Problema con locales y las X - solucionado

## lautarus

Hola, tengo las siguientes configs.:

keymaps:

```

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="es"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

consolefont

```

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7-01 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-01-i686-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5300_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 26 May 2010 20:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 PUEL"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/"

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cdrw cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nss ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel saa7134" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Agrego esto:

$locale y $locale -a

```

LANG=es_AR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

El xorg.conf esta comentado en las lineas de input, le puse "es" al archivo 10-keymap.fdi.

locale.gen:

```

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-15

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_AR ISO-8859-1

es_AR.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

~/.bashrc:

```

export LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

export LC_COLLATE="C"

. /usr/libexec/mc/mc.sh

```

Funciona bien el teclado, pero la cuestión es que tengo que hacer un "$source ~/.bashrc" antes de iniciar las X para que esté todo en castellano, de lo contrario aparecen todos los mensajes en ingles y la salida del teclado es otra, no se ven acentos, etc.

Reitero, que si hago ese "source..." todo se ve bien, pero no me lo toma permanentemente.

Espero alguna idea, saludos.Last edited by lautarus on Fri May 28, 2010 5:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papu

en este momento cuando escribo esto no estoy en gentoo, pero quizás mis  configuraciones te sirvan un poco , supono ya habrás mirado el doc. de las locales de gentoo, entonces podría comentarte que lo que tu tienes en ~/.bashrc yo lo tengo puesto en ~/.bash_profile

uso todo el sistema en utf-8, y mi usuario esta todo en lenguaje catalan mientras que  el root esta en inglés, por lo demás hechale una miradita.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

necesitas agregar ese script en env.d salvo el mc que no se que hace

o sea en /etc/env.d crea un fichero. en gral 02locale se llama con el contenido

 *Quote:*   

> LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"

 

con eso deberia andar todo en español

----------

## lautarus

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> necesitas agregar ese script en env.d salvo el mc que no se que hace
> 
> o sea en /etc/env.d crea un fichero. en gral 02locale se llama con el contenido
> 
>  *Quote:*   LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
> ...

 

Si ahora que lo veo no se que hace ahi tampoco, debe ir en bashprofile me equivoque, vamos a proba a ver que sucede 

Gracias a ambos...

Listo, andó perfecto, gracias muchachos !

----------

## papu

 *lautarus wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   necesitas agregar ese script en env.d salvo el mc que no se que hace
> 
> o sea en /etc/env.d crea un fichero. en gral 02locale se llama con el contenido
> 
>  *Quote:*   LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
> ...

 

¿ de que manera?

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

```
$ su

//pone el pass y logueate como root

# nano /etc/env.d/02locale
```

y en el fichero agrega lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> LANG="es_AR.UTF-8" 
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"

 

es_AR.UTF-8 es para español argentina con utf8 que es lo que mas seguro uses... cambia AR por ES (es_ES.UTF- :Cool:  o por el que corresponda a lo que uses.

ademas de ese fichero, tenes que tener lo que tengas en LANG="" en /etc/locale.gen para mi caso en locale.gen tengo

 *Quote:*   

> es_AR.UTF-8 UTF-8

 

si usas españa, tenes que tener es_ES.UTF8 UTF-8 sino, el que uses.

y ademas, hacer

```
# locale-gen
```

con eso tenes que tener el sistema en español

----------

## lautarus

papu es tal cual como dice pelelademadera, asi me funcionó,

en 02locale

```

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

Y listo el pollo. Saludos.

----------

## papu

 *lautarus wrote:*   

> papu es tal cual como dice pelelademadera, asi me funcionó,
> 
> en 02locale
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si bueno eso creí ya lo tenias puesto, bueno pues genial , yo como uso lenguaje dual si es necesario poner lo del bash_profile para sobreescribir el inglés en modo usuario.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## lautarus

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *lautarus wrote:*   papu es tal cual como dice pelelademadera, asi me funcionó,
> 
> en 02locale
> 
> ```
> ...

 

papu: No tengo .bashprofile

Saludos

----------

## papu

 *lautarus wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*    *lautarus wrote:*   papu es tal cual como dice pelelademadera, asi me funcionó,
> 
> en 02locale
> 
> ```
> ...

 

y como es eso que no tines ese fichero? :O no puede ser   :Rolling Eyes: 

saludos, adéu   :Wink: 

----------

